

Show HN: ProfilePerfecter "Your Online Wingwoman" - bennyfreshness
http://www.profileperfecter.com/

======
dlikhten
Seeing as how this is on hacker news, are these "women" reviewing photos human
or part of our migration to look good for our robot overlords (all hail!)?
Because the latter would be so much more awesome.

Also I think this is a great idea since often people post photos that don't
quite compliment them, even though there is a positive emotion associated with
the photo, others see it differently. A nice way to get a human (or robot)
review of stuff.

however:

a) seems to prey on people's emotional state when they are desperately hunting
for a date. Basically I have no reassurance that these "women" are in any way
good at rating profiles, or would be helpful. I may feel its better but it may
not be.

b) why do women need be the only reviewers? Again pointing to (a). Men can do
an equally good job granted that they have appropriate experience in the
field, as they may know what works vs "what I would like, as a woman".

(b) seems to be the ux problems, users don't really know what they want,
instead professionals know how to get to what the users want. %s/users/women
%s/professionals/some\ men

~~~
bennyfreshness
Very good points! THX!

Right now its all women, although I'm experimenting w/ Mechanical Turk to rate
photos and other things. Hopefully I can lower costs by using our robot
overlords.

I don't mean to prey on emotions, I just want to offer a service to improve
your online dating experience.

I agree, men could be equally useful in judging profiles, I have to find out
the comfort level guys have with other guys critiquing them. Personally I
wouldn't care.

Not sure I understood your last point exactly, please elaborate..

~~~
dlikhten
Joke attempt. Men who are good at picking up women may be the best advisers
for men looking to pick up women, while women may indicate what they'd like to
see from a guy but their advise may not be the best advise in how to pick up
women.

Ex: A woman may have an idea what she'd like to see. However she may have no
idea how to attract other women. :P Whereas the ladies' man (Leon Phelps)...
you get my point. (<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0213790/>)

------
mneedham
Showed it to a single friend of mine and she posted this tweet:
[http://twitter.com/#!/SlightlySerious/status/123865223177310...](http://twitter.com/#!/SlightlySerious/status/123865223177310208)

~~~
bennyfreshness
well you instantly settled my "will women be open to this?" issue.. THX!

